# AutoCad 2006 Tutorials



## vguard420 (Jan 21, 2006)

well after trying hard to teach auto cad i realized i need some help. i looked online for tutorials but there are a quite a bit of them so i was wondering if anyone knows of any good tutorials out there so i can narow down my search and find a good one to commit to

thanks


----------



## simchapup (Jan 21, 2006)

i need help with this to i want to do scale drawings


----------



## Radman (Jan 21, 2006)

You might try doing a search of the forums, I think this topic has been discussed before.


----------



## vguard420 (Jan 23, 2006)

its been talked about lightly, i found alot of stuff for vectorworks and a few things on autocad but not a whole lot that was useful for 2006


----------



## LorenHaus (Jan 24, 2006)

vguard420 said:


> well after trying hard to teach auto cad i realized i need some help. i looked online for tutorials but there are a quite a bit of them so i was wondering if anyone knows of any good tutorials out there so i can narow down my search and find a good one to commit to
> 
> thanks



I have needed these in the past for reference....perhaps they may be of help to you as well: http://www2.ncsu.edu:8010/unity/loc...urse/gc/acadtut/acadtut2000/acadtut-home.html . 

If you have not already looked into it, consider downloading WYSIWYG, a 3-d lighting application with cad features. It contains a full library of all sorts of lighting and such, if you need it. I believe there is also a plug-in for AutoCAD 2006 as well. Download the demo here: http://www.castltg.com/cast/software/home.jsp


----------



## Stagexing (Jun 28, 2006)

I happen to like the book AutoCAD Instructor. I think it is by Leach. I learned 2000 from that addition. We have staerted going through the 2006 ed. it seems to me to be a very easy book to learn from. It is the text we will be using in the fall. It is not cheap, but a great desk referece even once you have a working knowledge of the software. I hpe this helps!


----------



## Footer (Jun 28, 2006)

You might run into some trouble finding people that use 2006. On the technical direction side most are still sticking to 2004. After you do learn the software (though cad is a forever learning experience) please let us know what you think of it.


----------

